# Binding Recommendations for Ride Warpig



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I like Rodeos. That's a fairly natural match. Other good options: Flux SF, Now Drive or Selects, Rome DODs or Katana's, or K2 Lien ATs.


----------



## Toopac (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.

I stopped by my local shop today, for Now bindings they only had Pilot and Brigade, no Drive or Select. For Flux they had TM, DS, and XF. I think the XF may of replaced the SF, but not sure.

If the Flux XF replaced the SF, I assume thats a good option, but what about the others Flux and Now bindings available?

Thanks.


----------

